# Mouse randomly clicking



## Debriatus (May 18, 2009)

For about the past month my mouse has been randomly clicking, for example; if I click on an icon on my desktop once to highlight, it will open it. Or if I am dragging text it will stop dragging the text where my cursor is and restart dragging it. 
Things that have "fixed" the problem:
Putting a lot of force down onto the button(more than is practical) keep it from clicking while dragging.
Substituting a different USB mouse did not work, however when i put a USB-PS/2 converter on the end and plugged it into the PS/2 jack it worked fine.

From those two thing I figured it was a sensitivity issue related only to USB mice. Any help would be fantastic.

note: it is the left mouse button only. right does just fine =)


----------



## papaglitch (Dec 18, 2008)

That is the exact thing that is happening with my mouse literally right now as I am typing this. How weird. The mouse is defective. Buy a new one like I did. There really isn't no way to fix it.


----------



## Debriatus (May 18, 2009)

I would but my backup mouse is having the same problem..so it's either a freakish coincidence that they both failed at the same time or something is seriously wrong with my computer =(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try reinstalling the drivers


----------

